# Coton de Tulear



## bigredpoodle

Wow nice dog ! Thanks for posting that video I have never heard of this breed


----------



## meehkim

bigredpoodle said:


> Wow nice dog ! Thanks for posting that video I have never heard of this breed


He is a cutie..the owner posted a few more other videos of Nismo doing tricks. The Coton breed seems overall pretty smart and have great temperaments, but what turns me away is their tendency to have separation anxiety and their boundless amounts of energy! My friend ended up adopting the dog I was considering adopting....and it is way more hyper than my mini :scared:

As much as I like Cotons, I think poodles are the perfect dog for me! I don't think I can ever go back to owning another breed <3


----------



## Fluffyspoos

We have one CDT that comes into our grooming salon and I absolitely ADORE her! She is a little hyper, but if you sweet talk her she'll sit still for grooming, but after I'm done grooming her I always get her on the floor and play with her for a bit. WAY FUN!

That dog in the video is way cute. <3


----------

